# Big Brother Celebrity Hijack !!!



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

All,
I dont know if this is the right thread to posting this message but i shall give it a whirl,
I heard today on Heart FM   and i also noticed it on MSN that they were doing a Big Brother Celebrity Hijack.
Starts tonight Lucus   is in it he is so funny, I was wondering why they have called it that ??
Will any of you ladies be watching it tonight its on C4 at 9pm.
Ps So sorry for being a pain in the ass


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Its called that as the celebrities are actually going to be the doing the job of BB, the actual housemates are 18-21 year olds upand coming new talent


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi
  yeah i'll be watching it.they've changed it because of last year with jade and and that other girl is shilpa her name??.
                              mariex


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sooo...let me get this straight. Celeb Big Brother has stooped even lower than zed list celebs and is touting complete unknowns, albiet enertaining ones while getting zed list celebs to be horrible to them?

Isn't that just Big Brother with added ego?

Sounds fun.... 

C~x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

watching tonight not sure how much I will watch thou


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am just cringing for that scottish lad with the things Mat Lucas is getting him to do


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

petdowe 

Yep this is the right place


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Do you think he will be able to tell them at the end of the task?? I think he is going to fail as didn't do the cockney accent


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh my goodness - I'm suprised one of them hasn't slapped him!

Cringe!!

Just hope there's no bullies in this one


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Seems quite entertaining so far!  I cringed with John when Matt asked him to shoulder rub with 2 hands that guy - and then a double hug!  Cringe! But funny! *


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm already bored with it


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I loved the 'you're not a natural blonde are you' bit. Poor bloke.

My sky + cut off about then so don't know what happened.

When is it on again?


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

That poor guy i felt embarassed   for him but it was funny lol....


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

I tell ya i am just going around the blooming twist   these past few days it must be the
Arrival of the  yes i shall blame her  
Anyway i ment to put in my last post i fell asleep just when the break started after the boxer one went in.


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

afraid I had to turn it off halfway through..I couldnt bear the sound of matt Lucas gassing in that poor blokes ear..it was cringe making!
Maybe it will get better..I hope so! watched a good docu about a man who lives with grizzly bears instead!  
Pobby x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Does any of you know if its on tonight ??


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*yes hun, its on tonight at 9 *


----------

